# Opinions please?



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Budget around £600-700 for SLR 

Canon EOS 20D (Around £750 tho)
Canon EOD 350D (£615 2 Lens Kit)

any other opinions? Ive only every used canon and samsung equipment but want to buy a half decent SLR unfortunately budget wont extend to the new 30D lol


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

my dad just bought the 350D really nice piece of kit, what lenses do you get with the kit caus ethe one with it ok but nothing spectular he hoping to buy a few lenses now!

nice size to handel is the 30d not quite bulky?


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

The 350D kit comes with 18-50mm F3,5-5,6 DC and the 55-200mm F4-5.6 DC


----------



## Grae (Apr 1, 2006)

mate I've just bought a Nikon D50 for under £400 and it's a really nice camera

If I was you I'd go for a cheaper SLR body like this and spend your money on lenses as it's these that make you pics look good:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I would personally go for the 20D, I had one myself and it is a fantastic camera, this is a camera you can grow with, and it will give you years of good service, the 350D is a very good first DSLR but, you will outgrow it very fast, and it won’t hold its value.
Now, when you consider that the 20D came out 2 years ago at £1600, £720 is a bargain.
Still, the decision is yours.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

www.dpreview.com :thumb:


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Nikon D50 + 18-70mm. Outstanding first DSLR/Lens combo.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Just to let you see what the EOS 20D and a good lens is capable of... I took this one last year at the Silverstone test in September.
Canon EOS 20D -- Ef 100/400 L IS USM. f/5.6 S/_1/2500 ISO at 800 Manual focus manual exposure.
Please be aware that this image is copyrighted and protected by digimark, it can be traced over the net, and any unauthorized use will be chased, You may copy and print this image for your own personal use, Commercial use of this image is prohibited and will be prosecuted.
Please Email me for commercial use licenses.


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the 350D and find it a great camera. Suspect the 20D would be a better option but I guess that price is without lenses?
If you already have Canon lenses I would go with the better body.
I use my 350D with the standard 18-55mm USM lens and find that results fine.
For a zoom I have got the basic 75-300mm - not a bad lens but not great either.
Either way, I find the best results are got by taking them in RAW format then processing later.

Igadiz: awesome shot there! I have been looking at the 100-400 lens. I take it you would recommend it?


----------

